

An App to Change the World (and pry yourself off facebook) - h34t
http://matt.is/proposing/an-app-to-change-the-world/

======
fwdbureau
Well, if you need an app or a website to divert you from social sites
addiction, your problem may be bigger then you think

~~~
h34t
Sometimes it's easier to change your environment than expend willpower

